# Giant/ White Bird of Paradise, can they be kept tidy??



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

So im trying to create a nice tropical vibe in my backyard, plant hardiness zone 10a, and i know the giant birds do well here. My plan was to put them between the queen palms here against the fence line. BUT ive seen these things get out of control, on my way home every day i drive by a house that has the same arrangement, queens palms and white birds, but in recent years the birds have got WAY out of hand and are about 25' tall. I know you can cut them thinner, but what about shorter? Also what about roots? will this mess up my flat lawn 3' away? Who here keeps tidy birds?  Thanks!










here is what im slightly afraid of...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Never heard of it but now I remember how sweet your piece of property is!


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

Have seen them cut down in winter with chainsaw,about 3-4 ft high.Sprout out.I used to do same thing but with a grape knife.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Never heard of it but now I remember how sweet your piece of property is!


Thank you! its my happy place. :lol:


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

ram82 said:


> Have seen them cut down in winter with chainsaw,about 3-4 ft high.Sprout out.I used to do same thing but with a grape knife.


I was driving around last night and saw a couple that looked like they were chainsawed down and it was more or less dead, but had new offshoots starting all around it. What im wondering is if i pruned them more regularly if i could avoid the giant cut stump in the middle. Ill snap a picture this weekend.


----------

